# Plantng help transferring starters



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hello, 
the wife started bunch of seeds this year, in small cups on the kitchen table.
When they get ready, she is transplanting them into the raised beds I built her.
Only about half are "taking', some just wither away.
Also, the dirt we purchased this year seems to have more damn sticks and wood pieces than dirt.
I will try to get some pictures tonight.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Mine arent nearly this Crafty, but I use the same idea. Newspaper soaked into a ball. 
Keep them wet and it makes transplanting stress MUCH less when it is time.

Also keep your sproutlings close to an open window so they can get used to the sun.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> hello,
> the wife started bunch of seeds this year, in small cups on the kitchen table.
> When they get ready, she is transplanting them into the raised beds I built her.
> Only about half are "taking', some just wither away.
> ...


See my post reply at orange I answered over there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Deebo said:


> hello,
> the wife started bunch of seeds this year, in small cups on the kitchen table.
> When they get ready, she is transplanting them into the raised beds I built her.
> Only about half are "taking', some just wither away.
> ...


really need "potting soil" for seed starting - plenty of moisture retaining peat moss type material ... instead of removing the fragile seed starts from something like cups - use something like paper pulp grow cubes that get planted as as a whole unit into a larger pot ...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I know it’s late in the summer for posts about seedling transplants, but here goes. Walmart sells dehydrated peat plugs every spring. When soaked in water, they swell up to about 1-1/2 inch diameter by about 2 inches tall. I soak them in rainwater. Not tap water. Don’t want the chlorine. I start 1 or 2 seeds in each plug. I have had very good luck with germination but I keep the plugs warm with a heat mat. After germination be sure to supply plenty of light. Otherwise the seedlings will get tall and spindly and eventually die off. Then plant the whole plug in a larger pot or directly into the ground. This method doesn’t disturb the root system of the plants and I have had excellent luck starting seeds this way.

I use LED grow lights on the seedlings 12 to 16 hours per day. I position the lights just a few inches above plants, raising the lights as the plants grow. One more tip..... I place the trays containing my peat plug seedlings inside a cardboard box. Put the lights inside the box too, then close the lid. Monitor the temperature, you don’t want to cook the plants. 80 to 90 degrees is good. The box creates a warm, humid environment that the plants love. Water once a day and watch your plants take off.


----------

